# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  SmartMoto v4.23. Motorola EX126 unlock added. Mega update of Boot-Loader v2.0

## mohamed73

Dear users, 
Please let us introduce new version of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]. 
The following options were added with this release: Added *Direct unlock*, *Read/Restore backup* and *flex* for *Motorola EX126* (beta testing mode).Added *“Upgrade firmware”* option for *MTK-based* phone models. This and other options are described in details الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].Resolved the issue with phones based on *Samsung NAND* chip,*ID [EC0076-5A003F]*, *Flash size - 64MB, Page size – 512*.Fixed issue with flashing option for the phones based on *M18LR256B chip*.  *And that’s not all!*
We also significantly *updated MTK flash files archive* at الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ].
We have added more than *4000 exclusive flash files* (above *50 GB*) for *Alcatel* and *Vodafone MTK*-based models. The archive now contains: the latest firmware versions;firmware versions branded to all existing NSP;all existing language packs;
Please notice that “locked” and “tied to flash type” files are marked. Flash files are suitable for flashing with الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] or higher only.  *Smart-Clip ON!*  *Best Regards* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------


## jazouli89

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## EZEL

ما شاء الله كل شيء عندك مميز أخي محمد

----------

